# 291,000 sq ft lot time estimate



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I am looking at bidding on a lot 291,000 sq ft, so roughly 7 acres. I am running my truck with a western wideout and figured another 8 ft blade. One guy will be using quad for sidewalks, etc. I am not looking for price, I know my hourly rates etc. I am figuring an acre per hour per truck so on a 1-4 hour storm figured 4 hours. I am getting stuck at the next increments. They want 4-6, 6-7, 8-10, 10-11, and over 11 is per inch. I was thinking a 150% for every increment based off my original estimate. My main worry is getting caught with my pants down if we get dumped on and can't keep up in which I would've needed another truck. Again, thanks for the help fellas:salute:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Picture would be helpful. Acre an hour isn't necessarily valid on large lots


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*map*

the address is 2054 Red Lion Rd. Phila, PA 19115, can't figure out how to save a map and post it.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Time to plow*

I figure about 5.9 hours total or 2.95 hours with both trucks on the site with a 2-3 inch snow. I calculated that with our plowing estimator with a 35% efficiency factor. Could be different based on the actual site layout and obstacles that may change production possibilities.

No idea on sidewalks without seeing them and having the square footage. Good luck.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

yea, I'm good on the sidewalks. Buddy has a quad with plow on the front. Also, have a two stage, two single stages, etc. for that work. Figured two guys and should be done by the time the trucks are. Is my 150% increase in time for each estimate realistic?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This one?............


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

yes thank you


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That's a nice wide open lot. That isn't necessarily good for pickups. On a large snowfall you are going to have a hard time pushing with pickups.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*plow*

Ok guys, this is what I came up with.

1-4 1080 3 hrs
4-6 1620 4.5 hrs
6-7  2160 6 hrs
8-10 2700 7.5 hrs
10-11 3240 9 hrs
over 11 $350 per inch

Salting is on a per occurence 6.7 acres x 900lbs= 6030lbs of salt and $900 per event

These numbers were based off $150/hr for truck and $60/hr for shoveling for 2 guys
salt was $300 per ton applied

Any comments?


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wanna get a few laughs.. First off, this was an offer from BFS or Brickman. they wanted 
1-4"=377.43 SALT was 307.23 for full application
4-6"=566.01
6-8"=942.78
8-10"=1131.45
10-11=1320.12


----------

